# 200sx quarter mile times



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

hey guys i was considering getting a 200sx...i doubt i can afford a se-r being 16 and having to pay for all my own shit. i was lookin at a few stock 200sx's they seem pretty nice, but also i was thinking of maybe looking for a 200sx se-r that has a salvage title and fixing it up myself if the motor was fine. what do u think i should do get a salvaged 200sx se-r? or get a perfectly fine 200sx normal? i mean are they much different? id like to know, like a comparision of the 2, as in quarter mile times and torque and what not.

-thx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sizzearch haha


----------



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

wtf does that mean?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

it means....SEARCH! It's been covered before. Since you're new HERE, I'll warn you a little bit.....EVERYONE will tell you to search before you ask something.

I almost bet it's been covered, from times, to suspension, to engine questions.....almost EVERYTHING has been asked here.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

check out the motorsports section of the forum theres a topic about times there


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Not to be a dick but..... You'd be better off buying a Classic SE-R than to buy a 1.6 200sx. Unless your totally into looks. But by the sounds of it, you seem to care about performance. Plus the B13 SE-R's handle better than B14's out of the box and when modded similarly.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i would not buy a salvaged SE-R and try and fix it yourself your mainly asking for problems..if you have no money to be going around and fixing your car ...then get a realiable 1.6 save money on insurance and overall price of car....not everyone has a 1.6 just because of looks some people do it for other reasons like respect!!!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i would not buy a salvaged SE-R and try and fix it yourself your mainly asking for problems..if you have no money to be going around and fixing your car ...then get a realiable 1.6 save money on insurance and overall price of car....not everyone has a 1.6 just because of looks some people do it for other reasons like respect!!!!!!


agreed.. and its not alway easy to find se-r's. u sometimes just have to work with what you got..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

IIRC, dont stock 1.6's run 16.1, and a stock se-r runs a 15.5 stock? both being b14's of course...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> IIRC, dont stock 1.6's run 16.1, and a stock se-r runs a 15.5 stock? both being b14's of course...


No stock 1.6's do not run 16.1 mor like 16.5 to 16.9. And B14 SE-R's were in the higher 15's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> No stock 1.6's do not run 16.1 mor like 16.5 to 16.9. And B14 SE-R's were in the higher 15's



damn...well, i kow someone with just a CAI that ran a 16.2, so im sure with a tetter driver, they might be able to get 16.1? then again, its not stock anymore haha ...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn...well, i kow someone with just a CAI that ran a 16.2, so im sure with a tetter driver, they might be able to get 16.1? then again, its not stock anymore haha ...


This is why 1/4 numbers are not a true measurement of performance. They vary greatly and depend on waaaay too many conditions to account for.


----------



## prepSX (Feb 1, 2004)

I post a similar ad like you posted. But me I was comparing 240 from a 200se-r. I do remember Notanother honda posted a reply on my ad and very helpful. My suggestion to you. If you know what you're doing and you are mechanicaly inclined I suggest that you get the SE-R. Im telling you bro 3 months ago due to my frustration on finding me a B14 SE-R for a good deal I almost ended up buying from a local salvage yard here, good thing the title of the car is for parts only, Or else I would not end up getting my 98 unicorn. The SE-R are way much better that an SE. I think those SE has 105 HP compared to 140hp for the SE-R. As what that other guy said on the other reply. If you are really tight on a budget and you just want a car that has an SR20DE. Find yourself a B13. The thing about b13 that I really hate, they don't have power windows and they dont look nice to me compared to the B14. No offense to b13 owners , that is my opinion though. If you would like to know about SR20DE or SE-Rs, go to SE-R.net


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

After working for a whole summer, you should have enough for a 200sx se-r with >100k miles


----------



## T3T4sr20 (Dec 22, 2002)

First off,that rocks that you want and are considering an se-r for your car. Good to see highschoolers still like them. Second I bought my 95' se-r when I was 16 and let me tell you, I'm glad I held out for it. It probably doesn't seem like it on these forums (because it's a nissan forum) but it's pretty rare to sport a fixed up 95-98 se-r (well in my city anyway, La) and believe me, it's fun to own something a little more unique. I was in the same situation as you when I wanted to buy a car, wanted the se-r but was looking at the base and se models. Just my thought on the idea but HOLD OUT. Se-r's aren't very expensive nowadays, I have 2 myself, just bought one at an auction for $2500 perfect working condition. You'll love it, and your options are endless when it comes down to the path of power! Don't get me wrong you can always buy a base or se and work with those too. I'm all for the 
se-r, I say shop and find a good deal. As for 1/4 times, just from experience they vary on driver and car. You can bet it'll be in the low 15's if you can drive it, with the 14's not to far away with some mods (headers, pulleys, etc.) good luck.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have a 98 200sx se, and i love the car, se-r's aren't always that easy to find and if you find a classic se-r its prolly gonna have like 150k miles on it, so you might have to restore alittle. we all know the sr20 is a more powerful motor and thats awesome if you could afford one or even find one, but dont count the little brother out..


----------



## Iluvsr20s (Mar 7, 2004)

even if you get a high mileage SE-R sr20s will last forever, well at least alot longer than a ga


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Iluvsr20s said:


> even if you get a high mileage SE-R sr20s will last forever, well at least alot longer than a ga


yup! As long as they are maintained they are ok. I've had a 91 SE-R with 197k, that still pulled nice when I sold it. Original clutch as far as I could tell. Mine has 132k, and pulls like an SOB. 

I got 15.5 on my 96 SE-R @92.XX with massive wheel hop and a 2.6 60' time. That was with POP filter, exhaust, 2 pulleys and 91 cam. Shame I never got it to the track with good mounts.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Iluvsr20s said:


> even if you get a high mileage SE-R sr20s will last forever, well at least alot longer than a ga


Where do you get that information?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Where do you get that information?


i hate to tell that kid, that ga16's will last longer than the sr20 most likely....i know there are people on the forum that have over 200k on their ga16's


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

psulemon said:


> i hate to tell that kid, that ga16's will last longer than the sr20 most likely....i know there are people on the forum that have over 200k on their ga16's


Your right pulsemon.. the GA owns the hell out of the sr20 in lifespan.. because it makes less power.. and its cast iron.. our only weakness is the crank seal.. which is extremly easy to replace..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psulemon said:


> i hate to tell that kid, that ga16's will last longer than the sr20 most likely....i know there are people on the forum that have over 200k on their ga16's


Sorry to interject like this, but don't you mean 300k?


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

SE-RtinMI said:


> Not to be a dick but..... You'd be better off buying a Classic SE-R than to buy a 1.6 200sx. Unless your totally into looks. But by the sounds of it, you seem to care about performance. Plus the B13 SE-R's handle better than B14's out of the box and when modded similarly.



Some people buy the 1.6 for the mere challenge of it. The Se-r motor is almost to its limits when you get it. Just add a turbo and you dont have any fun modding the car, you now have a car just like the one down the block. B14 Se-r are very popular here and around every corner in Hawaii. So the simple fact is you will have much more fun adding your own touches to the SE or 1.6. Especially considering my 1.6 will spell doom for a normal Se-r.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Reddragon-T said:


> Some people buy the 1.6 for the mere challenge of it. The Se-r motor is almost to its limits when you get it. Just add a turbo and you dont have any fun modding the car, you now have a car just like the one down the block. B14 Se-r are very popular here and around every corner in Hawaii. So the simple fact is you will have much more fun adding your own touches to the SE or 1.6. Especially considering my 1.6 will spell doom for a normal Se-r.


I donno about the SR20 being at its limits when you get it. If you take a look at one of the more recent posts on the NA forum (this post), you'll see that you can extract a more than decent amount of power from the SR with just bolt ons and a set of mild cams. If you're a hardcore NA enthusiast, Andreas Miko and Mike Kojima have proven that you can make a 200hp NA SR20 (at substantial cost to them. Thanks guys!). With the SR, you can do a fair bit of NA work before you go forced induction too, and you won't really have wasted any of the work you did before.

I drive a GA powered base model because I hate power windows, dislike ABS, can find spare parts anywhere, enjoy getting 38mpg on flat highway (definatley doable), and really like the feel of a 2300lb sentra. Your call.

PS: Turbo tuning is not as simple as slapping on a turbo kit.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Sorry to interject like this, but don't you mean 300k?


i stand corrected... but honestly, i got the ga cuz i had to and im one of the people that hate what everyone else has.. too many people have sr20's cuz a moron can mod an sr20 cuz parts are so prevailant. but it takes some research to do a ga model...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psulemon said:


> i stand corrected... but honestly, i got the ga cuz i had to and im one of the people that hate what everyone else has.. too many people have sr20's cuz a moron can mod an sr20 cuz parts are so prevailant. but it takes some research to do a ga model...


Yeah. I wish I lived closer to a shop willing to make parts for the GA (intake manifold, thermal spacers, seals, gaskets, anything). I'd let them use my car as a test base as much as they want


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a 95 GA16 auto powered Sentra GXE and I HATE IT!!! It is too slow ( I think my 98 Fronty with KA24DE power will waste it), the brakes are terrible and prone to rotor warpage and it has horribly undersized wheels and tires. The SE-R will come with more power and better brakes standard and if you get a B13, 4 wheel independant suspension too. My advice is to get the classic SE-R with a 5 speed and add a set of B14 wheels and tires as a economical upgrade. You can get tons of stuff for the SR20DE too(Start with a underdrive pulley! It helps cooling).


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Most of y'all sound like your making excuses for compromising when you should have held out. 


:thumbdwn:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> Most of y'all sound like your making excuses for compromising when you should have held out.
> 
> 
> :thumbdwn:


Haha. I hope you're joking. Buying a Sentra period is a huge compromise in terms of performance. SER or not, the brakes need replacement, the suspension system is modification unfriendly, the chassis flexes like anything, and the engines, while decent and have excellent boost capacity, are not masterpieces by any standard. If you want a car that compromises less in terms of performance, I suggest you go look at a few Integras (anything within the last 3 generations, including the new one).

My point is, there is no shame in taking either engine/vehicle. Spending that extra thousand dollars or going for that high mileage SER is not that great an idea, nor is opting for the lower mileage base model or SE a horrible idea. In the end, it's what the buyer wants out of his car and just how far he plans to go with it.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah but then again some people cant control what they get like me. It was either 98 200sx se or a honda. I have never been one with honda's. Never go to a integra either just a honda with a body change. I see nissans out here killin honda's besides the ugly ass CRX which looks and sounds like crap no matter how many mods. Just dont be a follower, get the nissan and make your own style. You will still be able to beat the civics with a 1.6. Once you have your mods done you can look at your car and say how many are rolling around like this. Now as for honda everyone has the same stuff. To get to the point just get anything with the nissan logo...and remember F**K HONDA.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> F**K HONDA.


anyone who doesn't agree with this can go enjoy their Chinese


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

2 Tru 2 Tru. Couldn't say it better myself!


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Haha. I hope you're joking. Buying a Sentra period is a huge compromise in terms of performance. SER or not, the brakes need replacement, the suspension system is modification unfriendly, the chassis flexes like anything, and the engines, while decent and have excellent boost capacity, are not masterpieces by any standard. If you want a car that compromises less in terms of performance, I suggest you go look at a few Integras (anything within the last 3 generations, including the new one).
> 
> My point is, there is no shame in taking either engine/vehicle. Spending that extra thousand dollars or going for that high mileage SER is not that great an idea, nor is opting for the lower mileage base model or SE a horrible idea. In the end, it's what the buyer wants out of his car and just how far he plans to go with it.


This just sounds like you haven't done your homework. I could have had a GSR, or '00 Civic Si. I made my choice and stand by it. Maybe you really wanted a 'teggy. Not me.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> This just sounds like you haven't done your homework.


? What? The Sentra platofrm has A LOT of weaknesses. A lot of them are easy fixes thanks to the availability of aftermarket parts, but with many other platforms you don't have a need to spend money to fill in those holes. I understood and accepted that when I bought my car, and I'm sure you did too.

I just used the Integra as an example of a car with much fewer inherent weaknesses. It involves significantly less work to prepare any Integra as a decent track car. There's a reason the Lucino VZR didn't sell at all, despite the number of people in Japan who wanted a great lightweight street car but couldn't afford a Silvia Q's.

If you think I'm complaining because I have a less powerful engine in my car, you're wrong. If you think I believe that any B13 or B14 sentra is a bad investment, you're wrong. What I am trying to say that is regardless of which engine a buyer goes for he will have plenty of options when it comes down to modifying his car. The choice should really rest on what the buyer wants to do with it and which car better fits his application (this includes people who just want a smooth running near-stock machine). Just telling him that it isn't worth it because a particular car doesn't fit your application makes you about as useful to him and the Nissan community in general as Nissan200sx and HoloSkull's posts.


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

I had a '95 se-r, Loved it , easy as hell to work on. Now I have a 99 Se-L (sr20 pwered also) Love it, Easy as hell to work on. GA16 = Less horsepower, same price (actually the ga's I looked at were more expensive), not as mod friendly, If you have a buttload of money, you can make a ga16 catch an sr20.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Only reason I got mine was it's price. I paid $350 with 68k miles on it since it had been in a minor accident. I have driven it 25,000 miles in the last 8 months and have replaced the A/C compressor, both axles, both rotors, 2 sets of front brake pads, rear brake shoes, several tires, and still need to do the front crank seal. I plan to sell it as soon as possible and get 2500-3000 for it.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

sorry about your luck your having wit the b14. I have a ga and much proder to have it than the ser. I have put a lot of hard work in mine. Yes mods are a lil difficult but it can be done. Also i can catch a ser right now with my mods. The 1.6 is really not that bad. Of course it will never be a 2.0 but if you got a 1.6 dont be sad. Sport it. Its still a NISSAN. Still pretty quick for what it is.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Couldn't agree more. It's kinda nice to beat a prelude and when you say you have a 1.6 he asks if you have NOS(actually happened). True, you can get more power out of the sr20 but that don't make the ga16 slow. With my mods I can outrun stock se-r. I guess it all depends what your after. Speed, or Respect. Its either "your pretty fast", or "you only have a 1.6?".


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

of course anyone is gonna say the se-r is more fun to drive and has more power, but you are comparing a 2.0L and a 1.6L... kinda not equal.. we all know the se-r was built to be a bigger motor and faster.. thats why is has a bigger motor.. its the same thing to compare the new se-r's(b15) to a b14 se-r... its no contest the newer one is gonna be better.. but its all bout working with what you got.. i am a person that likes a challenge and am different and not have what everyone else has.. if i had the time, i would have looked for an se-r but i got my ga16.. and for your knowledge.. it doesn't take that much money to get a ga16 as fast as a stock se-r... but i love the feeling when i beat someone in a race and to their suprise i have a ga16 instead of the sr20...


----------



## nissansofspokane (Oct 30, 2003)

we just went auto-crossing last sunday. a pretty much stock b13 1.6 was 1 sec. slower than a b14 with almost every bolt on you can think of, and a turbo nx that runs 13.2 1/4 mile which is 3 seconds faster than that b14 ran about 3 seconds faster than him at this event too. point is it depends on what you want to do with your car.b13's are great in handling!!! b14's weight more and have solid rear suspension. i own the b14, and am putting a turbo on it this month, but would if i were to do it all over again i would definatly do a b13!!! i think the look sleeker, and i love to race and the b13 motor can get better gains through head work than the b14, the car handles better, and its lighter, so when i pay off my car next year i will buy a classic, and i might even get a ga so i can swap in a 16VVL, so when i race i can say to all the honda guyz " its just the nissan 1.6" hahaha...


and to cure my wheel hop for the 1/4 mile i used kyb agx and it went away!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissansofspokane said:


> we just went auto-crossing last sunday. a pretty much stock b13 1.6 was 1 sec. slower than a b14 with almost every bolt on you can think of, and a turbo nx that runs 13.2 1/4 mile which is 3 seconds faster than that b14 ran about 3 seconds faster than him at this event too. point is it depends on what you want to do with your car.b13's are great in handling!!! b14's weight more and have solid rear suspension. i own the b14, and am putting a turbo on it this month, but would if i were to do it all over again i would definatly do a b13!!! i think the look sleeker, and i love to race and the b13 motor can get better gains through head work than the b14, the car handles better, and its lighter, so when i pay off my car next year i will buy a classic, and i might even get a ga so i can swap in a 16VVL, so when i race i can say to all the honda guyz " its just the nissan 1.6" hahaha...
> 
> 
> and to cure my wheel hop for the 1/4 mile i used kyb agx and it went away!!!


Autocrossing is 80% driver 20% car You cannot compare times regardless of mods. unless the same person is driving all 3. Second the B13 head responding better to head work, that is not entirely true. Sure it may respond better to porting but that is because it is a worse design than the B14. The B14 head is a better starting point.


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

Where about are u in the grand united states? I know people who always get their hands on se-r's. As a matter of fact i just sold my 92. Email me if you are in or around CO.


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

BTW, Don't bother with the 1.6 you'll only envy the se-r even MORE!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

powers said:


> BTW, Don't bother with the 1.6 you'll only envy the se-r even MORE!


ummm ok.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

powers said:


> BTW, Don't bother with the 1.6 you'll only envy the se-r even MORE!



i know some 1.6's that will put it to your ass...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know some 1.6's that will put it to your ass...



yeah if they are forced-induction :loser: 

i want to see a all motor ga kick my ass then i will worship them(it has to be streetable as well)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

are we delving into the relm of stupid again? for some reason it follows Notanotherhonda around a lot...

wanna talk shit? start another thread or take it to PM.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

James said:


> are we delving into the relm of stupid again? for some reason it follows Notanotherhonda around a lot...
> 
> wanna talk shit? start another thread or take it to PM.


LOL 
SR20 going the easy route due to the reason that there are alot of parts out there and its easy to go turbo due to the fact that their are alot of BB parts out there that people are selling

GA16 if you have it ull enjoy the car alot as i have the only problem i have with the car is the auto tanny, but even with the auto tranny i have embarassed the crap out of honda boys, corollas, and mitsubishi mirages. 
the GA is boost and NO2 happy if your going into serious performance your going to have to concider these 2 anyway unless your doing a N/A full build up. so anyway you go their both fun. just make sure the GA is stick. and a turbo on a GA can make real heads turn. look at WES ride and Mikes. not many SR's can go up agenst that


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its really just all bout money... if you got the money and the available parts, you can make your car fast... 

i just think its funny to hear sr20 guys talkin crap on ga16's and say oh i will take any of you guys on .. you want to run all motor we can but not boost and it has to be streetable.. first you have to define streetable... secondly if you are goin to think your sr20 is hot, then dont be afraid to race the guys that have put a lot of time and money into their ga16's... we dont mess around with all motor, we go turbo.. cuz for the money spend, turbo is the way to go.. and i can gaurentee you that people like wes, james, mike, mike and notanotherhonda can beat on people with their turbo ga's.... dont talk sh*t if you can't back it up...but if you wanna run all motor, ill take you to the track and beat the hell out of you with my 79 trans am.. it only has a 400 big block in it..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yea so Im kind of replying late but oh well. I was thinking of swapping my GA16 but after reading these forums and listening to people who know their cars Im sticking with mine. Whats so fun about hooking up a car when there are no challenges to it? Pshh Im proud everyday that I have a Nissan and not a Honda, and plus when I go to the track or anywhere Im basically the only Nissan espcially a 200sx..Im always surrounded by Acura's and Honda's..its good to stand out, and I think with the GA16 thats the case as well.. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> are we delving into the relm of stupid again? for some reason it follows Notanotherhonda around a lot..



whatever. he tried to say all 1.6's are slow and shit, so i had to say something.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, that was a day late....

Anyways, closing thread now... Old, dead and off topic.


----------

